# Transfer of funds from overseas



## wayneL (16 August 2021)

Mrs has a few shekels coming from the UK and wondering if anyone has any experiences in foreign exchange... Foreign exchange versus SWIFT or whatever system.

It's a sum worthy of doing the sums on.


----------



## aus_trader (17 August 2021)

I've used OFX for international money transfers. They used to be called OzForex and are established and asx listed.

OFX Group Ltd (asx: OFX).

Either can use their website online:









						OFX | International Money Transfers (formerly OzForex)
					

Make fast and secure international money transfers with OFX (formerly OzForex). Register today and save with better exchange rates than the big banks.




					www.ofx.com
				




or call them and talk to a real person who can help with transfers.

I don't have a conflict of interest but I changed to them after I found the fees were higher on local banks and exchange rate offered allowed more bank for your buck.


----------



## Joe Blow (17 August 2021)

I've used these guys to send money overseas in USD: https://wise.com/au/

The fees were very reasonable and the transfer happened quickly and without any issues. I haven't received any funds using them, but I assume that it's just as simple a process as sending.


----------



## qldfrog (17 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> I've used OFX for international money transfers. They used to be called OzForex and are established and asx listed.
> 
> OFX Group Ltd (asx: OFX).
> 
> ...



Used them too when i was working and getting paid in USD pre covid.
Low fees smooth process i can recommend ofx


----------



## wayneL (17 August 2021)

Thankyou gents


----------



## cowdreyz (19 August 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> I've used these guys to send money overseas in USD: https://wise.com/au/
> 
> The fees were very reasonable and the transfer happened quickly and without any issues. I haven't received any funds using them, but I assume that it's just as simple a process as sending.



I use wise too regularly, to send OS,  no issues they charge 1.5% so good for small values


----------

